# My New Fountain Pen



## boxerman (Mar 28, 2012)

Here is a really nice pen I got from my pen swap partner over on the Aussie forum. It casted gum nuts. I got some really nice pen blanks to. All comments welcome.
http://i894.Rule #2/albums/ac143/boxerman_2/008-12-1.jpg
http://i894.Rule #2/albums/ac143/boxerman_2/010-16-1-2-1.jpg
http://i894.Rule #2/albums/ac143/boxerman_2/001-11-1.jpg


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 29, 2012)

Beautiful pen...

I like the funky stuff!:nyam2:

p


----------



## CodyS (Mar 30, 2012)

awesome work!


----------

